# My new grow room build step by step(pics)



## nickfury510 (Feb 24, 2009)

hey there...i just came across a new space to put some plants and thought i would share he build process with you....

i really love to grow





and im always looking for a new spot to cultivate..

guess what?
i found one





so i broke put the tools and some lumber





took a pause for the cause


----------



## bleezyg420 (Feb 24, 2009)

Damn nice fucking cone. Cant wait to see it complete


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 24, 2009)

bleezyg420 said:


> Damn nice fucking cone. Cant wait to see it complete


 thanks i rolled myself....


----------



## threepete23 (Feb 24, 2009)

That looks like a great area my friend. Great lookin buds too!
Are you building shelves or is that lumber for a light wall?


----------



## bleezyg420 (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks a wee bit premature, use a scope?


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 24, 2009)

now the space i have to work with is a 10x5 area..the first thing i do is precut some 5/8 plywood for the floor and lay it out..i then lay 2x4s along theperimeter and screw down to the ply..this will hold the flooring together and give me my base for the walls..after the base is complete i build my walls up(its a lot easier to do with 2 people).





after my enclosure is framed in i line the floor with 6mil plastic making sure to run it up the walls and staple to the studs making a pan.





i then wrap the inside with panda film white side out. starting at the top letting the exces roll out onto the floor.stapling along the top frame and studs .after all walls are wraped proced to saple the exces down to to the floor also...if your excess does not completly cover cover the floor cut another piece to do so..when you are finished you should be standing in a complete clean room enviroment...


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 24, 2009)

bleezyg420 said:


> Looks a wee bit premature, use a scope?


 it was about 4-5 days earlier than i would have liked...one of them went herm and seeds started to occur...


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 24, 2009)

after the inside is done i the proced to wrap the outside using velcro to create my opening..i staple the velcro to the frame and the film. if you rely on the stickum alone it will fail in a matter of time....use staples...





now the enclosure is enclosed its time to hang the lights...im going to be using 1400w in this space 1 100w to cover a 6x4 area and a 400w to cover a 4x4 area...


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 24, 2009)

the only thing that is next is ventilation, however ups should be here anyday now and i will continue from there...but in the mean time being that i have my exhaust maped out and will be able to install outside of the tent im going to get some plants going.ive got 9 blue chesse 5 gdp 4 grapefruit kush and 3 purple diesel..they are going to be grown in blackgold soil using 3gal pots and ff nutes....by the next round im going to have flood trays in there and use coco and canna...this was a spur of the moment thing and only had enough cash to do so much......


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice man i got a grape fruit kush cutting like the 2nd week of december and its fatter around than it is tall.


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 24, 2009)

im kinda excited about the grapefruit kush...never seen it grown before.......


----------



## mixin (Feb 24, 2009)

great lookin room! very nice work. now bring on the green!!!


----------



## kingc (Feb 24, 2009)

thats neat!!.. cleanliness


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thats a nice setup nick and looks like it didn't cost that much to get up either...I just got some grapefruit kush from a medi grower and wow it's really tasty!!!


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice Set up 
UPS show up with your fans yet? Really like to see to room finished.
Love to see the DIY rooms 
Happy Growing
Green Dave


----------



## DodgeDread (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah really nice room dude, can't wait to see it in full operation


----------



## Xan2 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice setup, keep up the good work and keep posting pics


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 24, 2009)

thank you everyone for the good words...i promise to post the rest as i finish the build up...


----------



## HerbalMixerMan (Feb 24, 2009)

good lookin shit nick im interested to c how all this works out for ya in the end


----------



## runsfromdacops (Feb 24, 2009)

looks good man cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## HerbalMixerMan (Feb 25, 2009)

thought you guys might appreciate this... lol


----------



## Mr.Funk (Feb 26, 2009)

haha good shit herbal


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 26, 2009)

nice nice nice... amazing... 

hey bud check out my cab... 
I like your design... I should of went with some poly for my walls... makes it alot lighter and can be takin down in a hurry if need be... 
good job my friend.. I'd like to add you as a friend and subscribe  good job bud...


----------



## Mr.Funk (Feb 27, 2009)

Yea thats what im working with the only thing about polly is i dont trust it i dont want it to burn once i put my 400w watter in a 4X4 area any suggestions i wanna kind ove hang it mad help would be much needed Thanks


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 27, 2009)

ahh man... it'll be ok... its actually a bitch to burn ... take a small piece of scrap and try lighting it with a lighter if anything (but i doubt it) it will just melt a little


----------



## Mr.Funk (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok I'm ganna try that shit and see how durable this shit really is you think it would be ok tho to just hang around a grow room ?


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 27, 2009)

the walls are lined with a special 2 sided visqueen called panda film...a 10' by 100' roll is around $70-$100..the white side will reflect the light and heat rather than absorb it...there shoud be no worries on melting it...ive had a room hit upwards of 100+ when a fan went out and experienced no problems with the film...the plants got a little pissed but they came back........


----------



## Mr.Funk (Feb 27, 2009)

Haha ok cool thanks man cause I originaly wanted to build a frame like you did but I don't have a car or truck and don't want nobody to get suspicious


----------



## LiftUrVibration (Mar 5, 2009)

nick, nice start .... gets me smiley for the room I'm planning...

looking forward to more pics if you have time between building

mine's going to be in the attic, so I am thinking I need to go with a good insulator on the outside of the frame... any suggestions anyone?

subscribed and reps


----------



## Mr.Funk (Mar 5, 2009)

Lift yea that sounds good man just try to keep them temps down ya know


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 5, 2009)

ill update with some more pics soon....


----------



## Mr.Funk (Mar 5, 2009)

yea update some pics cool


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 8, 2009)

ok...sorry i took so long, im just lazy.......

the fan is a solar palau td150 rated at around 300cfm...the space is 9.5 x 5.5 x 7=365 cf...more than enough to completly exchange the air every 5 mins.....the light is sealed and has a shity little 4" duct booster fan pulling the hot air out of it. with the exhaust turned down half way and the fan pulling from the light my temps are at 78-80......


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 8, 2009)

here are the ladies at 2 weeks in veg from clone. there are 6 of them that are only at 1 week....they are in black gold organic soil and have had 1 feeding of ff grow big......


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 8, 2009)

they are at 10-13" right now...i think im going to give them another week and flip to 12/12 next saturday.....


----------



## b1gdaddy420 (Mar 8, 2009)

that shit is fucking sick dude


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 8, 2009)

b1gdaddy420 said:


> that shit is fucking sick dude


 glad you liked it


----------



## Young Macdonald (Mar 8, 2009)

holy shit those suckers are nice for 2 weeks...makes me want to save some time and clone..mad props though cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Mar 8, 2009)

looking good how long til your flower?


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 8, 2009)

16" or next saturday....whichever comes first.....


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 17, 2009)

this is where all the hot air is going to go.


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 17, 2009)

3 weeks veg


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 17, 2009)

spread out getting ready to flip 12/12


----------



## jgreenbeast (Mar 17, 2009)

lookin great man!


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 17, 2009)

The room looks great man! Nice and clean. Keep up the good work. I'm supscribed.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Mar 18, 2009)

nice room..what kind of lights,nutes...


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 18, 2009)

im using 1400w of hps over 30 plants, foxfarm nutes and blackgold organic mix soil......


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 18, 2009)

sweeeeeeeeet nice


----------



## LiftUrVibration (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice, Nick - where do you vent the hot air too? Is it de-skunkified?


----------



## whitewidow2 (Mar 18, 2009)

man... you are going to get sooooo hiiiiiiiiiighh off of that.


----------



## buds4me (Mar 18, 2009)

looks great i got some ? when you get the chance.


----------



## CannaBear (Mar 18, 2009)

Great job bro! What nutes are u using for flowering? Ff as well?


----------



## 9inch bigbud (Mar 18, 2009)

plants looking real healthy m8 looks like you got your grow tuned in


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 18, 2009)

LiftUrVibration said:


> Nice, Nick - where do you vent the hot air too? Is it de-skunkified?


 its going into the attic, and no i have no scrubber on there as of yet...i know its going to stink something good....but neighbors arent a concern....unless the smell goes farther than im thinking(to be continued)


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 18, 2009)

buds4me said:


> looks great i got some ? when you get the chance.


 ask away brother......


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 18, 2009)

CannaBear said:


> Great job bro! What nutes are u using for flowering? Ff as well?


 yeah, ill be using ff tiger and bigbloom with the tri pack micros and mollases....the tri pack are a waste of money as far as im concerned...im just using them because ive got it left over...i would never buy it again though. just didnt see anything great that straight mollases wont do...


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 18, 2009)

9inch bigbud said:


> plants looking real healthy m8 looks like you got your grow tuned in


 right on big bud good to see you.....im almost there...i still want to grab a wall mount fan for some more circulation and i need to get the a/c set up before it heats up....


----------



## Lenny4 (Mar 19, 2009)

excuse my navite, but whats the mollases all about?


----------



## Mr.Funk (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey nick are you ganna hook anything up to those fittings or just let it seep through them and rise to the attic


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 19, 2009)

Lenny4 said:


> excuse my navite, but whats the mollases all about?


mollases is an awesome organic source of phosporus and potasium. it also it also is sad to pack on bud weight through carbs and up the sugar production in cannabis.


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 19, 2009)

Mr.Funk said:


> Hey nick are you ganna hook anything up to those fittings or just let it seep through them and rise to the attic


 they get attached. one is for the exauhst and the other is for the fan on the 1000w.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Mar 19, 2009)

this is great man. love your cabs and love your room. just like i said in your cab thread I want somethin just like them and then further down the line when I get into a house I want a room like this.


----------



## DMCboyz (Mar 19, 2009)

yo whats up guys im a new grower and i am really interested in how to set up the air flow and exhaust system. Can i get some suggestions.


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 20, 2009)

DMCboyz said:


> yo whats up guys im a new grower and i am really interested in how to set up the air flow and exhaust system. Can i get some suggestions.


 what type of space are you working with?


----------



## davalaban (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey, about venting into the attic? Don't do it! This can cause mold and fungus and rotting wood from all the moist air you'll be pumping up there. Attics should be dry as a bone. If you don't own the place and don't give a fuck, then nevermind.

The room looks tight. The plants look happy! Treat 'em right, brother.


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 20, 2009)

davalaban said:


> *Hey, about venting into the attic? Don't do it! This can cause mold and fungus and rotting wood from all the moist air you'll be pumping up there*. Attics should be dry as a bone. If you don't own the place and don't give a fuck, then nevermind.
> 
> The room looks tight. The plants look happy! Treat 'em right, brother.


 the attic (as most attics should) has a vent fan in it that pulls the air out of it.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Mar 20, 2009)

not all attics do tho. my parents house dont. but good thing yours does.


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 20, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> not all attics do tho. my parents house dont. but good thing yours does.


 really...maybe its a cali thing because every attic ive ever been in(im in construction and have been in a few) has one. I think its code here but im gonna have to check on that


----------



## LiftUrVibration (Mar 20, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> not all attics do tho. my parents house dont. but good thing yours does.


Ours doesn't either... I was thinking about polying in another room to vent to, scrubbing that and then venting outside... nick I think you have some mad experience... does this sound the right way to do it? (it's going to be an attic garden so it may be my only option to vent to another part of the attic to "de-skunkify" the air before I vent it outside...

Thanks and thanks!


----------



## Goochie (Mar 20, 2009)

lookin quite lovely so far..
i wish i had the resources [flow] to do something like that..


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 20, 2009)

looking good man..........keep those girls happy... aww your making it look so easy just a clean room a fan and lights .... i know some people get a envriomental controller for there big rooms are you ?? clean setup man what kind of ebbaflow are you goign to go with ??


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 20, 2009)

very nice setup dude! Clean and simple i love it. Cant wait to see how those ladies are gonna turn out.


----------



## GuitarGod (Mar 20, 2009)

loving it man, I'm subscribed


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> looking good man..........keep those girls happy... aww your making it look so easy just a clean room a fan and lights .... i know some people get a envriomental controller for there big rooms are you ?? clean setup man what kind of ebbaflow are you goign to go with ??


 eventually the room will be fully automated, but for now i keep it simple untill everything pays for itself. as far as the ebb and flow I want to use the same setup i have in my cab https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/155842-dual-150w-cooltube-cab.html , but on a bigger scale


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 24, 2009)

here are some pics at 10 days flowering...


----------



## DodgeDread (Mar 24, 2009)

looking awesome nick! i love to see a room crammed with weed  what strains are those?


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 24, 2009)

ive got some blue chesse, purple diesel, gdp, master kush, grapefruit kush, mendo lavendar, candy purple and purple kush


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 24, 2009)

nickfury510 said:


> ive got some blue chesse, purple diesel, gdp, master kush, grapefruit kush, mendo lavendar, candy purple and purple kush


Looks very nice man. Your going to have a jungle in there! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 24, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> Looks very nice man. Your going to have a jungle in there! Thanks for the updates.


 thanks....tommorrow im going to take cuttings and clear all the under brush so i can get some good circulation and air movement under there after the canopy fills in......ill be sure to take some photos....


----------



## MAc DRe (Mar 24, 2009)

nickfury510 said:


> thanks....tommorrow im going to take cuttings and clear all the under brush so i can get some good circulation and air movement under there after the canopy fills in......ill be sure to take some photos....


I had a quick question for you nick, on an earlier page you said you didn't like the tri pack(opensesame,beastie blooms and cha ching) You said you didn't notice a difference? how many times did you try it out and what dosage did you give them per gallon? i just got some of that myself and that not what i want to hear.


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 24, 2009)

MAc DRe said:


> I had a quick question for you nick, on an earlier page you said you didn't like the tri pack(opensesame,beastie blooms and cha ching) You said you didn't notice a difference? how many times did you try it out and what dosage did you give them per gallon? i just got some of that myself and that not what i want to hear.


 the tri pack works fine i just didnt notice any difference between plants that got the tri pack following the ff feed schedual and straight molasses. im going to be using the tri pack boosters on this grow due to the fact that i have enough left to take me through, but after im done im going to save the $70 or so and use mollases as a boost. dont worry you didnt waste money on a bad product...


----------



## whutsupevry1 (Mar 24, 2009)

Damn nice job


----------



## bleedintears (Mar 24, 2009)

looking tight...Can't wait to see the end result.You are going to have some mighty fine smoke on your hands.


----------



## suav3 (Mar 24, 2009)

hey how is your lights set up... do you have 1000watt under one reflector and a 400watt just hanging ? other then that this grow is very very clean i love the simplicity...


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 24, 2009)

suav3 said:


> hey how is your lights set up... do you have 1000watt under one reflector and a 400watt just hanging ? other then that this grow is very very clean i love the simplicity...


 the 1000w is enclosed and covering a 5x6 area, the 400w is open in a parabolic reflector over a 4x4 area. after this run i think im going to get 2 of these. http://www.laststoplighting.com/904520.html they are huge and and do a great job of throwing an even light canopy.


----------



## suav3 (Mar 25, 2009)

so are you planning to do 2 1K lights after ?? yeah im sure 2 of those would definetly throw you a way larger yield... keep it up im definetly gonna subscribe to this thread


----------



## skylark71 (Mar 25, 2009)

u're utilization of space is inspiring!!! gogogo


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 25, 2009)

nickfury510 said:


> the tri pack works fine i just didnt notice any difference between plants that got the tri pack following the ff feed schedual and straight molasses. im going to be using the tri pack boosters on this grow due to the fact that i have enough left to take me through, but after im done im going to save the $70 or so and use mollases as a boost. dont worry you didnt waste money on a bad product...


have you had good exp. with mollasses? i have read mixed reviews on using it. and would you recommend it for use in a soil-less medium? looking good. plants looking healthy.
.


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 25, 2009)

suav3 said:


> so are you planning to do 2 1K lights after ?? yeah im sure 2 of those would definetly throw you a way larger yield... keep it up im definetly gonna subscribe to this thread


I really want to swap out the 1000 and 400 for 2 600s but i might just keep what i have until now. the reflectors are for sure after this grow is up though



skylark71 said:


> u're utilization of space is inspiring!!! gogogo


thanks..i like to fill aspace as much as possible, but its going to be work keep mold and mildew away as it fills up in there. like i said earlier im going to be doing some trimming today as a prevenitive , so i will take some photos and try to get them up later tonight.



DaGambler said:


> have you had good exp. with mollasses? i have read mixed reviews on using it. and would you recommend it for use in a soil-less medium? looking good. plants looking healthy.


Ill tell you like this, the only bad experince ive had with mollases is when i tried to run it in my ebb and flow system last grow.https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/155842-dual-150w-cooltube-cab.html it made my ph swing really bad when i introduced it. im not exactley sure why but I think it had to do with the mollases gumming up in the medium and blockingsome runoff??? not sure so im going to stay away from it in my hydro for now but im going to keep it up in my soil. mollases in its $3.95 bottle has most if not all the essential nutrients that a $30-$100 dollar bottle of boosts and addatives have. plus its really hard to over due it and can feed up to the last day all the way throught he flush. look online for an article by the 3lb collective on mollases(3 little birds) they are a growing collective out of norcal and due a great job at breaking down mollases benefits and how to use.


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 25, 2009)

heheh... ya i just finished re-reading that long arse article of theirs. my only query is that i have a hard time beleiving that i even have a 'micro-beastie' population going. (lots of hydrogen peroxide as well as having done a malathion flush to kill fungus gnats) so if it just feeds the microbes... and not the plants... it'd prolly be a waste for me.

you were talking about mold and such... a dehumidifier would do wonders... if you can find one that works, i've gone through 3 now (online purchases) and have had trouble with all 3. air circulation also helps tons, and i think an ozone generator helps as well.
.


----------



## SmallPowerzzz (Mar 25, 2009)

"mollases is an awesome organic source of phosporus and potasium. it also it also is sad to pack on bud weight through carbs and up the sugar production in cannabis"

brilliant that piece of straight up genius will go down in my permanent memory holy.....

awesome piece of info nick and a killer setup I'm taking notes simple clean and effective congrats... 

Any special kind of molasses or just any old store shelf kind?


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 25, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> heheh... ya i just finished re-reading that long arse article of theirs. my only query is that i have a hard time beleiving that i even have a 'micro-beastie' population going. (lots of hydrogen peroxide as well as having done a malathion flush to kill fungus gnats) so if it just feeds the microbes... and not the plants... it'd prolly be a waste for me.
> 
> you were talking about mold and such... a dehumidifier would do wonders... if you can find one that works, i've gone through 3 now (online purchases) and have had trouble with all 3. air circulation also helps tons, and i think an ozone generator helps as well.
> .


 good looking out on the mold...im not to concerned yet, my humidity stays at 50% with the temps between 78-88 depending on the time of day. you are correct on the circulation, that is the number 1 defense against mold and mildew is fresh flowing air..


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 25, 2009)

SmallPowerzzz said:


> brilliant that piece of straight up genius will go down in my permanent memory holy.....
> 
> awesome piece of info nick and a killer setup I'm taking notes simple clean and effective congrats...
> 
> Any special kind of molasses or just any old store shelf kind?


 yes..any store bought brand of UNSULFARED or unsulfared blackstrap mollases will do.


----------



## Matthader (Mar 26, 2009)

What are you doing for air intake and where are you taking that air from?

thanks...I'd like to do a room like this someday.


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 26, 2009)

Matthader said:


> What are you doing for air intake and where are you taking that air from?
> 
> thanks...I'd like to do a room like this someday.


 very simple..see the black holes in the panda film? I have a few of those cut around the perimiter about 12" up on the inside and 24" up on the backside to keep light out and in. behind the side you see is a window that stays cracked so fresh air is coming in all day. very simple very easy..in a month or so I will get a window a/c unit to help with the heat


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 26, 2009)

new picture time......yesterday I pulled all the plants out one at a time and gave them all haircuts..











as you can see I cleared all the under brush and branching to give room for a good airflow under the canopy.


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 26, 2009)

now I have my outdoor and some potential mothers if any of these strains standout for me


----------



## dgk4life (Mar 26, 2009)

hey nick i got a question for ya. 
so this is the first grow i have done with a carbon filter. the exhaust and filter are in the back of the flowering room air is exchanged 3 times a minute.. the entrance to the room is sealed wit plastic with zippered openings. a gap of about an inch and a half between the floor and bottom of plastic allow for new air. my basement is cold so the temp below canopy level never reaches above seventy. the plants in the back(12 ice and 12 chronic) seem to not be effected but the front group (kcbrains)where the air enters rooom seems to be stunted... is root temp my problem. the air blasts the pots of the front group. if so what is lowest ideal temp? temp at canopy level is between 75-78 wit lights on. off drops to 55-60....


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 26, 2009)

gratuitous purple kush shot


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 26, 2009)

heres the ladies after their haircuts....in about 4-5 days its going to get thicker than shit in there.....


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 26, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> hey nick i got a question for ya.
> so this is the first grow i have done with a carbon filter. the exhaust and filter are in the back of the flowering room air is exchanged 3 times a minute.. the entrance to the room is sealed wit plastic with zippered openings. a gap of about an inch and a half between the floor and bottom of plastic allow for new air. my basement is cold so the temp below canopy level never reaches above seventy. the plants in the back(12 ice and 12 chronic) seem to not be effected but the front group (kcbrains)where the air enters rooom seems to be stunted... is root temp my problem. the air blasts the pots of the front group. if so what is lowest ideal temp? temp at canopy level is between 75-78 wit lights on. off drops to 55-60....


if that cold air is blasting right at the pots it could be cooling the dirt and the roots to much...roots like to be warm..not hot, just cozy...if you got a small heater on a thermo to blow at the pots keeping them warm when lights off would not be a bad idea...


----------



## dgk4life (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks bro. i was thinkin about the heater but since the air is exchanged three plus times a minute i dont know if it would help. i actually posted this question as a thread and got no response. so what i did was take a comforter and fold it in half and staple it to the side walls so it hung between the inside of the plastic door way and the pots so air flow could still be exchanged but insulate the pots at the same time. it actually worked as far as keeping pots warm. i just wanted to make sure that i was correct in thinking that cold pots and roots stunted the front layer of plants... by the way nice pics and set up


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 26, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> thanks bro. i was thinkin about the heater but since the air is exchanged three plus times a minute i dont know if it would help. i actually posted this question as a thread and got no response. so what i did was take a comforter and fold it in half and staple it to the side walls so it hung between the inside of the plastic door way and the pots so air flow could still be exchanged but insulate the pots at the same time. it actually worked as far as keeping pots warm. i just wanted to make sure that i was correct in thinking that cold pots and roots stunted the front layer of plants... by the way nice pics and set up


 great idea...as long as the roots stay comfy they will do what they need...


----------



## Mr.Funk (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds good to me


----------



## tommo9090 (Apr 6, 2009)

subscribing


----------



## bbighead (Apr 6, 2009)

very nice...=)


----------



## NFTGEE (Apr 6, 2009)

hey nick awesome set up mate nice and clean & simple good luck on ya grow and i have subscribe +rep


----------



## Zuke (Apr 7, 2009)

simple clean and sexy. damn thats nice.


----------



## buckd316 (May 5, 2009)

nice setup.


----------



## djmendoza21 (May 6, 2009)

very nice setup.


----------



## 420caregiver (Jun 27, 2009)

What happen to you?

is everything ok?

How are thing going?
have hear anything since 3/09 did you finish your harvest?


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 8, 2009)

420caregiver said:


> What happen to you?
> 
> is everything ok?
> 
> ...


  yeah im ok, thanks for asking. just got really busy in the real world and didnt have time to get on here and update. yes i am a ball dropper. the crop came through at almost 2lbs, im sure it would have been better if i didnt have to fight powdery mildew at 3-4 weeks, but after investing in a sulpher burner this time around i shouldnt have another big speedbump like last time.....


----------



## ginoSA (Mar 20, 2010)

DAMN thats a great setup man


----------



## kingofqueen (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice setup ! Bummer updates no crop pics


----------



## Rokynutz (Oct 3, 2014)

This is amazing! Thank you for showin us how all rooms should be, nice and clean.


----------

